# Radclyffe High School, Chadderton - August 08



## ThenewMendoza (Aug 19, 2008)

Actually, it's just the lower school site located on Broadway in Chadderton. This part of the borough of Oldham has much to offer for the busy explorer from mills to drains, schools and a drive-thru McDonalds, sadly, they don't have a Tesco store nearby.

Visited with Sheep2405, Bungle, Smileysal, Scrappy, FknSamuelBonney, Private Piles, Peanuts, Andyj23UK.

We were passing so thought it would be rude not to stop by and have a look, the lower school site only closed a matter of months ago and is in a pretty reasonable condition given the area. Notable alumni include Vera Baird (MP and author) and..err..Jondoe264 (Drain0r) .

Not too many pics I'm afraid but here ya go.

























It's true, everybody smiles in Chadderton...everybody...




Mendo


----------



## smileysal (Aug 19, 2008)

Was so glad we spotted this as we were all driving by. A quick turn in the road, and park up and had a look around. Was great, so many things still left there. Loved the school hall, and the gym, loads of things in there to keep us amused lol. Climbing ropes, walkig along beams, climbing up step ladders, playing basketball, then finding loads of check skirts in the back room 

Loved all the classrooms with the desks still in there, and the labs with all the worktops and cupboards. Loads of maths books, (my teen would have had a field day in there reading the maths books lol).

Excellent pics hun, like the one with the everyone smiles  Had the task of writing everyones name on the whiteboard too.

Was an excellent find and a brilliant end to a great day. Really enjoyed meeting everyone.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Andyj23uk (Aug 19, 2008)

hey - it was a nice diversion i guess - i didnt find much to photograph - mainly too busy dodging glass shards - as i wasnt really dressed for the occassion 

got to vehemently disagree with mr mendoza`s ` good condition ` - its fooked  

but anyway


----------



## scrappy (Aug 19, 2008)

good pics guys, was a great meet, did a bit that day! did enjoy the comedy values of the mill myself! not got any of my photos up yet but soon will!


----------



## sheep2405 (Aug 19, 2008)

It was a really good weekend, considering it was a drain weekend we got a variety of stuff done.


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Aug 19, 2008)

Ha, no doubt this will still be around when next I'm in Manc, within a month or so. I'm not much of a one for topside but this is somewhere I'd love to go nostalgia trippin. Those pics alone drag me right back to school boy doe.



JD


----------



## peanuts (Aug 19, 2008)

realy enjoyed this place glad we went now probly go back and have another look later this week was good meeting all of you three drains one mill and a school not a bad day realy


----------



## sqwasher (Aug 19, 2008)

School days! Good pics guys, like TNM's 2nd pic of you all in the classroom (waiting for teacher?)


----------

